# Duda Preamplificador para guitarra eléctrica.



## henryparra400 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola, resulta que surfeando por la web   encontré un PDF que expone un distorsionador para guitarra eléctrica, es el de la imagen. (La imagen es solo del distorsionador, el circuito completo está en el PDF adjunto).



Vale la pena recalcar que no tengo idea de amplificador de guitarra eléctrica, pero quiero armar uno para regalar; mis preguntas son...
1, ¿Los amplificador que venden en las tiendas de musica constan de un preamplificador (distorsionador) y un amplificador?
2, ¿Puedo armar el circuito del PDF y colocar a la salida cualquier amplificador (creo que si pero prefiero no obviar )?
3, Mas que una pregunta, pues quisiera que me den su opinión a cerca del circuito.

Ah! Aquí pongo también un video del preamplificador trabajando   

YouTube - preamplificador para guitarra con distorsionador

Gracias.
Disculpen si rompo alguna regla del foro o si hice algo mal.... me acabo de registrar jejejeje   ops:  ops:


----------



## soschorni (Jul 21, 2009)

1. Nunca abri uno, pero teoricamente tendrian que tener
2. Este distorcionador es como un pre, yo lo conectaria a cualquiera


----------



## Cacho (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola Henry



			
				henryparra400 dijo:
			
		

> 1, ¿Los amplificador que venden en las tiendas de musica constan de un preamplificador (distorsionador) y un amplificador?


Preamplificador, distorsión y amplificador vienen adentro de los amplificador comerciales para guitarra en la enorme mayoría de los casos.



			
				henryparra400 dijo:
			
		

> 2, ¿Puedo armar el circuito del PDF y colocar a la salida cualquier amplificador (creo que si pero prefiero no obviar )?


Podés hacerlo.



			
				henryparra400 dijo:
			
		

> 3, Mas que una pregunta, pues quisiera que me den su opinión a cerca del circuito.


Mejor buscá un buen pre con distorsión. Ese va a dejar con las ganas a un guitarrista medianamente bueno.
Hay uno que posteó Tupolev acá en el foro y que tomaron también en Construya su Videorocola. Ese es muchísimo más recomendable que este que mostrás.

Con respecto a lo de si hiciste algo mal, simplemente te equivocaste de sección. Ya corrí el tema a Audio: Discusión General.


Saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 22, 2009)

estoy de acuerdo con cacho
el que posteo tupolev es mucho mejor, 
esta también el blackface con transistores jfets (el cual todavía no puedo hacerlo funcionar bien jaja) y no olvidemos el que diseño el amigo fogonazo

solo es cuestión de saber que sonido estas buscando


----------



## estgeryu (Sep 20, 2009)

hola a todos... yo hice el preamplificador que esta en el video... lo saque de esa pagina: www.construyasuvideorockola.com, me funciona perfecto, pero desearia que tuviera un poco mas de bajos... estaba pensando en cambiar el capacitor de la entrada d 0.47uF por uno de 1uF... estaría bien???
gracias de antemano
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2009)

estgeryu dijo:


> hola a todos... yo hice el preamplificador que esta en el video... lo saque de esa pagina: www.construyasuvideorockola.com, me funciona perfecto, pero desearia que tuviera un poco mas de bajos... estaba pensando en cambiar el capacitor de la entrada d 0.47uF por uno de 1uF...



¿Y el circuito dónde está?


----------



## estgeryu (Sep 21, 2009)

hola Cacho...es el que adjunto el amigo @henryparra400 al principio...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 21, 2009)

Bueno, esas "ue" rojitas que ves después de las "q", están ahí y antes no estaban.
Escribir estilo chat en un foro no es algo muy educado. No te ahorres letras, que son baratas y las abreviaturas de ese estilo sólo te hacen quedar como un ignorante, aunque no lo seas.

Con respecto al circuito, los 0,47uf no influirán mucho, pero cambialos por 1uf si querés. Más interesante sería el cambio de los condensadores de de desacople de 1uf por unos más grandes, en particular sería más interesante cambiar los dos últimos (los que van a los potes de volumen).
Con 10 a 22uf ya tiene que estar bien, aunque no creo que vayan a hacer demasiada diferencia. Probá si querés.

Una cosa que no me he cansado de decir sobre ese circuito es que es bastante pobre, así que no le pidas demasiado, porque no lo puede dar.

Saludos


----------



## estgeryu (Oct 9, 2009)

hola otra vez... gracias cacho por tu consejo, el tema de los bajos ha mejorado bastante, pero otro inconveniente que tiene este circuito es que al activar el distorcionador se escucha un zumbido mucho mas fuerte de lo normal y muy agudo... quisiera saber que puede estar pasando y si se puede arreglar... gracias de antemano


----------



## Cacho (Oct 9, 2009)

Estás escuchando cómo distorsiona un TL074.
Supongo que es eso y nada más. Insisto: No es muy bueno el circuito...


Saludos


----------



## gramajo_66 (Dic 22, 2009)

hola amigo te digo que ese pre de construyasuvideorockola es bueno y si queres mas distorcion o sea mas metalera cambia ese capacitor de 330pf por 2 capacitores en serie de 330pf(331)+100nf(104) yo lo probe y esta buenisimo


----------



## Cacho (Dic 22, 2009)

gramajo_66 dijo:


> si queres mas distorcion o sea mas metalera cambia ese capacitor de 330pf por 2 capacitores en serie de 330pf(331)+100nf(104) yo lo probe y esta buenisimo


Lo que puede la sugestión...

Hacé la cuenta y fijate qué número da: Si lográs oir una diferencia entre 330pf y 328,91pf sos un privilegiado. Una variación del 0,33%.


----------



## simple (Mar 12, 2010)

el circuito impreso no coincide con los componentes que se encuentran en la imagen , por fa*V*or una ayuda , gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2010)

simple dijo:


> el circuito impreso no coincide con los componentes que se encuentran en la imagen , por fa*V*or una ayuda , gracias


¿ Sabes que el diseño del impreso lo debes hacer *"En Imagen Espejada"* para que el resultado final te quede bien ?


----------



## simple (Mar 13, 2010)

gracias por la respuesta fogonazo ,si observamos la imagen o el vídeo , en la etapa de distorcion se puede observar que en lugar de los diodos vemos un par de resistencias , ademas la resistencia de 390 ohmios no aparese , gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Cacho (Mar 13, 2010)

simple dijo:


> ...si observamos la imagen o el vídeo , en la etapa de distorcion se puede observar que en lugar de los diodos vemos un par de resistencias...


Si es así, date una vuelta por *construyasuvideorockola.com* que es de donde viene ese proyecto y preguntá por qué en su video hay resistencias y no diodos.
Otra cosa no puedo decirte.



simple dijo:


> ...ademas la resistencia de 390 ohmios no aparese...


¿Qué resistencia de 390 Ohm?

Saludos


----------



## matijuarez (Feb 22, 2011)

aunque sea medio viejo el tema ya aclaro un par de cosas de este circuito que yo mismo hice,el diagrama esta muy errado con respecto a los valores que dicen en la placa..la parte de la distorcion en vez de ponerle un 4558 le puse un 5532 porque segun dicen las malas lenguas el primero da asco en distorcion,aparte el pote de 10k que es para la presencia por mas que lo muevas no cambia en nada el sonido final.Ahora el preamplificador:el tl 074 en la parte "guitarra limpia "la salida del segundo amplificador operacional es  el pin 11 no el 7 como dice el esquema..en el control de tonos el capacitor que une los lados del potenciometro de 100 k es de 4,7 nf no de 47 nf como ahi dice,igual que en los agudos el que se conecta al pin del medio del pote es tambien de 4,7 nf..yo para provar en vez de ponerle diodos 1n4148 puse leds rojos y suena alguito mas lindo,en definitiva la distorcion no es muy buena que digamos..me arriesgaria a hacer el circuito de tupolev que segun lei criticas es lejos mejor que este,saludos cualquier duda sobre el circuito preguntame


----------



## elperros (Mar 14, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> aunque sea medio viejo el tema ya aclaro un par de cosas de este circuito que yo mismo hice,el diagrama esta muy errado con respecto a los valores que dicen en la placa..la parte de la distorcion en vez de ponerle un 4558 le puse un 5532 porque segun dicen las malas lenguas el primero da asco en distorcion,aparte el pote de 10k que es para la presencia por mas que lo muevas no cambia en nada el sonido final.Ahora el preamplificador:el tl 074 en la parte "guitarra limpia "la salida del segundo amplificador operacional es  el pin 11 no el 7 como dice el esquema..en el control de tonos el capacitor que une los lados del potenciometro de 100 k es de 4,7 nf no de 47 nf como ahi dice,igual que en los agudos el que se conecta al pin del medio del pote es tambien de 4,7 nf..yo para provar en vez de ponerle diodos 1n4148 puse leds rojos y suena alguito mas lindo,en definitiva la distorcion no es muy buena que digamos..me arriesgaria a hacer el circuito de tupolev que segun lei criticas es lejos mejor que este,saludos cualquier duda sobre el circuito preguntame



A raíz de tanto verlo en el foro a este preamp entre a la dichosa web de la rockola y escuche la muestra al final del articulo y la verdad que me gusto bastante el tipo de distorsión (aclaro que no soy músico, lo cual tal vez sea la causa de que me haya gustado). Te quería consultar si la distorsión del pre que armaste suena similar a la del video?

VIDEO:






PD: Logro identificar ese pitido pero a mi juicio le da un sonido más metalero.

(Todavía no escuche una muestra del de tupolev, como para emitir una comparación, pero ahora mismo me pongo a buscar un poco a ver que encuentro )


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 14, 2011)

la verdad ni sueñes que suena asi,despues de los cambios que mencione se puede llegar a parecer..pero si no nada que ver..cuando consiga algun amigo que sepa tocar la guitarra grabo un video y lo youtubeo asi lo ves  saludos y consulta lo qe qieras..estoy para ayudarte


----------



## elperros (Mar 20, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> la verdad ni sueñes que suena asi,despues de los cambios que mencione se puede llegar a parecer..pero si no nada que ver..cuando consiga algun amigo que sepa tocar la guitarra grabo un video y lo youtubeo asi lo ves  saludos y consulta lo qe qieras..estoy para ayudarte



Dale sería asombroso ver un video de verdad!

Ya que te ofreces jejeje  te hago una consulta. Como me parece excesivo poner tantos potes, podrían ser cambiados con 2 resistencias cada una de la mitad del valor del pote partiendo desde la pista central hacia las laterales? Sería como dejar siempre el pote en el medio? Ya que quiero armarlo para jugar un poco y ver que tal suena la distorsión en verdad jajajaja.
Bueno un abrazo che!


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 20, 2011)

tambien pense en eso,el inconveniente es que para provar las distintas distorciones tendrias que cambiar las rsistencias y seria un bardo la verdad..lo mejor seria ponerle un preset ajustarlo durante el armado en el punto que te guste y cuando este todo terminado ya no se tocara mas ..te recomiendo esta ultima ya que  este distorcionador a diferentes resistividades de pote cambia mucho la calidad de sonido,entonces la ajustas en alguna que te guste y listo  Otra recomendacion: busca el diagrama de algun amplificador conocido que te guste(Fender,Marshall,lo que sea) y armate la parte de preamplificacion y en etapa amplificadora le pones alguna que ya tengas..si bien es mas lio el diagrama la calidad de sonido es espectacularmente mejor y vale la pena renegar un rato por eso,cuando este el video lo subo saludos


----------



## elperros (Abr 9, 2011)

Bueno la verdad que me supero la curiosidad. Y lo armé, al igual que la mayoría de las opiniones le falta peso en bajos y el pote de presencia no hace nada. 
El sonido es agudo y la distorsión es interesante cuando esta al máximo. Muy metalera. 
Con respecto a ruidos de masa u oscilaciones no tuve ninguno. 
La guitarra limpia esta sensiblemente menos preamplificada que la distorsionada. Voy a probar cambiando la ganancia del Tl074 de "guitarra limpia" y actualizo mi opinión. 
Saludos.


----------



## elperros (Abr 16, 2011)

(quise editar infructuosamente, espero que se fusionen solos)
ACTUALIZACION: modifique la resistencia de 100k por una de 220k en la realimentación del primer operacional de "guitarra limpia": los resultados no fueron apreciables sigue sensiblemente mas baja. Sigo probando. En cuanto lo mejore actualizo definitivamente. Puentear la resistencia de 100k a la salida tampoco es efectivo. Saludos


----------



## enzoelectrotec (Sep 10, 2011)

Hola que tal amigos.Queria hacerles una consulta sobre este pre de construya su video rockola!!Lo he armado y funciona muy bien,solo que la guitarra limpia suena a muy bajo nivel.Queria saber si se puede modificar la ganancia de la etapa del primer operacional de esa parte del circuito para elavarla y como.Hay que bajar o elevar el valor de la R que va de la pata 13 a la 14 del tl074??
   Aqui les dejo el link del pdf:http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/preguitar.pdf


Espero sus respuestas amigos.Saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2011)

enzoelectrotec dijo:


> Espero sus respuestas amigos.Saludos!!


La respuesta es simple: *Preguntale a los de construyasuvideorockola.* :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado:
Este foro no es para darle soporte técnico a esa gente. :enfadado:


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2011)

Si uno va al local de electrodomésticos y compra el Phillips, teniendo la posibilidad de comprar un (digamos) General Electric, cuando se rompe no vamos al service de GE.

Acá pasa lo mismo.
Una parte importante a la hora de elegir proyectos está en el soporte. Si hay uno que lo tiene y otro que no... ¿Quién tiene que hacerse cargo de eso?.

Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 8, 2011)

Yo arme esa placa y nunca logre hacerla funcionar, arme el solo pre amplificador con distorsion y la verdad da asco, use los diodos recomendados, y bueno la distorsion se satura a tal punto que suena muy molesto, ademas se alcanzaba a filtrar ruido, como dicen los compañeros del foro, hay que mirar el soporte antes de comenzar un proyecto, y la verdad, esa placa ya la desarme reutilizando sus componentes, ese distorsionador no es bueno, la verdad si quieres una distorsion demencial, recomendaria usar el circuito de un pedal boss distortion que esta en un post del compañero fogonazo, de echo hay muchisimos, pero ese boss solo usa dos TL072, y unos transistores, me parece muy bien logrado el resultado, ademas tienen el pcb, leete el hilo que creo fogonazo, se llama "circuitos para guitarra electrica", suerte.


----------



## enzoelectrotec (Dic 25, 2011)

Amigo DavidFelipe que tal??Gracias por tu ayuda,pero el preampli con la etapa de salida la tengo armada hace casi 4 meses y es ese ampli de mi avatar y funciona de diez todo,lo de la distorison no es la gran cosa e igual no me hago problemas por eso porque tengo una pedalera que trae muy buenas distorsiones!Le he puesto diodos 1n60 como los de pre de tupolev pero la distorison no es muy linda que digamos.El limpio suena exelente!Lo que no tiene bueno es que tiene poca ganancia en esa etapa del limpio,logre aumentarle la ganancia un poco mas cambiandole algunos valores de R ,pero con el parlante que le puse y el CI a mitad de volumen suena muy bien y muy fuerte,es exelente y mucho mejor con la pedalera multiefectos que simula mucho el sonido valvular


----------



## franquitoo (Feb 25, 2012)

Yo tambien estoy armando el de construyesuvideorokola.com, en limpio suena muy bien y lo probé con una BOSS Turbo Distortion DS-2 + TDA7294 y realmente la rompe!
Lo que no puedo hacer andar es la distorsión, la guitarra siempre queda limpia (quizás una pequeña distorsión pero muy poco audible), saque el TL074 puentee la salida para solo escuchar si distorsiona el 4558, y sale limpia ni siquiera saturada. Cambie los diodos por leds, hasta coloque los diodos a la salida de los integrados y nada.
Lo único que tengo diferencias con el esquema es la resistencia de 200k es de 220k, y la alimentación es con +/- 14 Volts.

Saludos!


----------



## enzoelectrotec (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola! fijate que el pote de presencia o el de distorsión ,no recuerdo bien,tiene uno de los pines sueltos sin conexión.Si lo está,puentialo con el cursor del mismo.Saludos!


----------



## franquitoo (Mar 1, 2012)

Hola! gracias por la respuesta, ese pote lo tenia puenteado. 
Dsp de ver mucho puede encontrar el problema, la resistencia de 1M que esta en la ganancia del 1º Op me media 10k.. ??.. termino siendo una corrida de estaño que se ve unia 2 pistas y no le daba suficiente ganancia para que empieze a saturar! Cosa de dios! tarde 1 semana en darme cuenta esa pavada!
Gracias por la ayuda de todos modos!


----------



## enzoelectrotec (Mar 2, 2012)

Ah!! y a veces pasan ese tipo de errores,por eso es conveniente verificar todo antes de conectar,pero a veces se hace dificil por la impaciencia de querer porbar ya y ver como funcionan las cosas jeje


----------



## IxMagoxI (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola a todos, yo arme este pre, les dejo mi opiñon, no es tan malo, la distorcion si le encontras el punto que te guste anda joya, la guitarra limpia suena bien, tiene bajo el sonido, pero se soluciona subiendo el volumen en el amplificador. Un problema fue el ruido que tiene en distorsion, todavia no lo tengo instalado en un gabinete, asi que despues mejorara mucho. Eso fue todo, nos vemos.


----------



## enzoelectrotec (Abr 19, 2012)

Si,anda bastante bien este pre,a mi me resulto lindo.Ademas yo le conecto la pedalera y le doy mucho mejor sonido,es genial y con las distorsiones tambien.La disto,le modifique los diodos de recorte de la señal(los 1n44148) por unos 1n60 que son de germanio y le da un toque mas clasico al sonido de la disto.Es verdad eso del ruido que genera,pero es normal de la disto,si tenes pastillas simples es logico,con las dobles no pasa eso. Lo que si me genera un zumbidito cuando por ejemplo uso el canal limpio y dejo el pote de la distorsion mas de la mitad,pero al bajarlo ese zumbido se va por suerte.Espero te funciones genial amigo!!Saludos!!


----------



## IxMagoxI (May 4, 2012)

enzoelectrotec dijo:


> Si,anda bastante bien este pre,a mi me resulto lindo.Ademas yo le conecto la pedalera y le doy mucho mejor sonido,es genial y con las distorsiones tambien.La disto,le modifique los diodos de recorte de la señal(los 1n44148) por unos 1n60 que son de germanio y le da un toque mas clasico al sonido de la disto.Es verdad eso del ruido que genera,pero es normal de la disto,si tenes pastillas simples es logico,con las dobles no pasa eso. Lo que si me genera un zumbidito cuando por ejemplo uso el canal limpio y dejo el pote de la distorsion mas de la mitad,pero al bajarlo ese zumbido se va por suerte.Espero te funciones genial amigo!!Saludos!!



Hola enzoelectrotec, hice lo mismo que vos, cambie los 1n4448 por los 1n60 y la verdad mejoro muchisimo parece otro pre, la distorcion esta joya, ahora si me gusta como suena , muchas gracias por el dato , Saludos.


----------



## enzoelectrotec (May 7, 2012)

Jajaja perfecto amigo! Es mucho mejor! Yo tenia un ampli antes de 15 W y tenia una disto un poco fea y era por esos 1n4148 horribles,y viendo en el foro,encontre que alguien habia dicho que remplazo los diodos esos en otro pre por los 1n60 y habia mejorado bastante la distorsion,o si no tambien se le podia poner led rojos que de paso te iluminaban mientras recortaba la onda sinusoidal


----------



## rogrunge22 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hola buen día, soy principiante en esto de la electrónica pero como hice un par de circuitos y anduvieron bien, me largué a realizar un pre de guitarra eléctrica, el cual dejo el esquema, he visto muchos comentarios negativos sobre este pre, pero opte por el debido a lo bien explicado que lo vi.
Bueno la cuestión es que no lo puedo hacer andar, probé las soldaduras, medir todos los componentes, cambiar integrados y colocar una fuente regulada en la entrada descartando el puente de diodos y los condensadores de la fuente original y solo hace ruido, alguien me puede sugerir alguna solución, gracias.






//i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j412/rogrunge22/preguitar-1_zpsuiscxszg.jpg






//i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j412/rogrunge22/preguitar-2_zpsvsrkg183.jpg

No me dejo subir imágenes así que deje los enlaces ...


----------



## johnsamuel (Feb 16, 2017)

Este preamplificador es de: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/d_preguitar.php


----------



## ninodeves (Feb 16, 2017)

estas seguro de que las masas están en su sitio y están todas.


----------



## rogrunge22 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ahora subo las imágenes del montaje y de la fuente, las resistencias en serie que se ven y los capacitores de 100 uf los cambie porque estaban mal sus valores.
Las soldaduras que están lijada son porque pensé que no hacia contacto algunos componentes culpa de la mascara, gracias
Revise cortos y el foco en serie no prende y no encontré ningún corto en la placa con el multimetro


----------



## rogrunge22 (Feb 16, 2017)

ninodeves dijo:


> estas seguro de que las masas están en su sitio y están todas.



Creo que esta todo bien conectado, gracias por contestar


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2017)

rogrunge22 dijo:


> Ahora subo las imágenes del montaje y de la fuente, las resistencias en serie que se ven y los capacitores de 100 uf los cambie porque estaban mal sus valores.
> Las soldaduras que están lijada son porque pensé que no hacia contacto algunos componentes culpa de la mascara, gracias
> Revise cortos y el foco en serie no prende y no encontré ningún corto en la placa con el multimetro



¿ Controlaste que no existieran cortos con la lámpara serie ?
Cuando controlaste la ausencia de cortos ¿ Se encontraban los IC's colocados ?
La placa se la ve bastante corroída ¿ Revisaste que hubiera continuidad ?


----------



## rogrunge22 (Feb 16, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Controlaste que no existieran cortos con la lámpara serie ?
> Cuando controlaste la ausencia de cortos ¿ Se encontraban los IC's colocados ?
> La placa se la ve bastante corroída ¿ Revisaste que hubiera continuidad ?



Hola, si controle continuidad y cortos, ya no encendía la lampara en serie cuando coloque los ic.
la parte corroída de la placa es donde iba el puente de diodos, los desgastes en soldaduras es un lijado del barniz que pensé no dejaba hacer buen contacto y hay un puente en uno de los potenciometros.
Controlé que no haya voltaje en la salida, ni continuidad en la entrada de voltaje.
La fuente regulada entrega 9.14v y -9.03v los cuales llegan a los pines de los integrados

Cuando conecto señal hace un ruido y mas cuando toco el pote de 500k
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2017)

rogrunge22 dijo:


> . . . . Cuando conecto señal hace un ruido _*y mas cuando toco el pote de 500k*_
> Gracias



Eso es falta de conexión a tierra o deficiente

Suelda un cable o alambre a las carcasas metálicas de los potenciómetros y de allí a GND de la placa


----------



## rogrunge22 (Feb 16, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es falta de conexión a tierra o deficiente
> 
> Suelda un cable o alambre a las carcasas metálicas de los potenciómetros y de allí a GND de la placa



Ok voy a probar  eso una vez que lo haga comento como fue,


----------



## rogrunge22 (Feb 19, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es falta de conexión a tierra o deficiente
> 
> Suelda un cable o alambre a las carcasas metálicas de los potenciómetros y de allí a GND de la placa




Hola fogonazo, hice la conexión a tierra y la unión de todos los potenciómetros y ahora no hace ruido pero no sale ningún sonido cuando conecto una señal de audio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2017)

¿ Fotos del montaje ?

¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y archivos?


----------



## rogrunge22 (Feb 19, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Fotos del montaje ?
> 
> ¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y archivos?



Hola DOSMETROS, ya las subí están en la pagina 2, o vos decís de la unión de los potenciómetros?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2017)

Si las nuevas fotos de el agregado de masa a los potenciómetros.

Me parece que alguno se ha movido y se ha desoldado o cortado alguna pista  de cobre


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si las nuevas fotos de el agregado de masa a los potenciómetros.
> 
> Me parece que alguno se ha movido y se ha desoldado o cortado alguna pista  de cobre



Exactamente, la carcasa de los potenciómetros no posee conexión eléctrica con el propio potenciómetro, así que ponerla a tierra *no* es la causa de la falta de sonido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2017)

Algunos potenciómetros son bastante odiosos de soldar sus cazoletas


----------



## rogrunge22 (Feb 19, 2017)

No creo que sea por soldadura ya que a los potenciómetros los desoldé uno por uno y los volví a colocar. El alambre es de cobre pero lo lije para quitar el esmalte y probé continuidad entre las carcasas


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 19, 2017)

subi fotos del lado del cobre


----------



## rogrunge22 (Feb 19, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> subi fotos del lado del cobre



Ahí van fotos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2017)

Creo ver un conexión indebida por puente de cobre entre la pata 8 y 9 del IC


----------



## rogrunge22 (Feb 19, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Creo ver un conexión indebida por puente de cobre entre la pata 8 y 9 del IC



Medí continuidad y no hay salvo en los pines 5 y 10

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​
Lo que no puede medir correctamente son los dos capacitores cerámicos de 22 pf, ya que el multímetro me mide 0.03 nano


----------

